# FR: Inversion sujet-verbe dans les propositions relatives (introduites par que, dont, où)



## samcluk

I have a feeling that relative clauses can sometimes put the verb before the subject but I may be wrong!

"Le gallois est une langue régionale que ne parlent que 21% de la population"

Is this correct at all?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## george_850

I was wondering if anyone could explain this grammatical construction to me?

For example, a grammar exercise I was given has this sentence: 'L'enquête *que menait* l'inspecteur s'avérait de plus en plus difficile.'

Why should the sentence not be 'L'enquête *que l'inspecteur menait*...'? Is it better french to say 'object, que, verb, then the subject' in these kind of sentences, or is 'object, que, subject, verb' acceptable?

I'd be very grateful of any help. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stéphane89

Both sentences are correct. You can use the one you prefer. They are really the same to me.


----------



## laudace

Welcome to the forum, George.
For what it's worth, I think this is an excellent question; it's the type of question to which I enjoy responding in my classroom.

No, your proposal doesn't work, as far as I can see.  I explain it as follows:  English has changed more than French in its structure.  In King James' English, we might have said "... which (thus) saith the inspector."  Additionally, in French one says, "Parlez-vous français?"  Literally, speakest thou French?  "Do you..." creates a lot of trouble for students learning English or E. to French, you see.

In French, it is correct to use this syntax.  E.g. "La phrase *que proposait* George, n'est pas la meilleure.  (I hope all my spelling is correct...infernal machine.  The keys stick on the keyboard.)

Hope this helps.  Cheers, my friend. (separated by a common language)


----------



## melu85

I'd say both work and "que menait l'inspecteur..." is better.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

My understanding is that both are accepted.

que menait l'inspecteur ==>more elegant, particularly when writing.

que l'inspecteur menait ==>more likely used in spoken French.

M.H.


----------



## Laura91360

Yes, you're right. According to me


----------



## janpol

Les deux constructions conviennent parfaitement. Une petite préférence cependant pour l'inversion du sujet plus fréquente à l'écrit... mais utilise-t-on souvent à l'oral cette structure "principale + relative incise ? Avec "qui" sans doute plus volontiers qu'avec "que".


----------



## Dupon

Il y a un mois, le quotidien belge 'Le Soir' avait révélé l'achat par l'acteur français d'un "bien immobilier" à Néchin, _*la commune dont dépend Estampuis.


*_I think in "*la commune dont dépend Estampuis", *it should be "la commune dont Estampuis *dépend*" which is "*Estampuis dépend de Néchin*." 
*"dépend de"* means belongs to. The meaning is: Estampuis belongs to *Néchin.
*
This is a inverted structure. Verb(*dépend*) and subject(*Estampuis*) change the position. Is this correct?


----------



## geostan

There is nothing wrong with the original structure. it may be inverted even thought it doesn't have to be. The meaning remains the same.


----------



## Dupon

So it means "*Estampuis dépend de Néchin*"? Estampuis is the subject? dont is "de+la commune"?


----------



## geostan

Well, I am not familiar with the names in the sentence, but Estampuis is the subject of *dépend*.


----------



## Le Penseur

It's to do with register, or the level of formality. The word order in '... l'ami dont Michel dépend' and '... l'ami dont dépend Michel' changes nothing in the meaning of the sentence, but just as in other constructions, like 'selon ce que Sarkozy a dit' as opposed to 'selon ce qu'a dit Sarkozy' (the latter of which is more formal), it alters the register. 

For instance, to take the headline of a _Le Figaro _article from 2009 (as any odd example): they wrote, '_les cinq pays clés dont dépend un accord_', which could very well be '_les cinq pays clés dont un accord dépend_', but which then would be more _familier_.

In both your cases, therefore, the meaning is still the same - Estampuis dépend de Néchin, effectivement.


----------



## geostan

I don't think it has to do with register.


----------



## Le Penseur

Hi Geostan: of course, it's only my opinion, and I might be wrong in this case. But word order within relative clauses can be interchangeable, and in fact stylistically the other way can prove more formal than another: e.g. "la maison que mon père a achetée à son voisin" is preferable to "la maison qu'a achetée mon père à son voisin" due to _mon père _and _à son voisin_ being grammatically independent, and so wrongly contiguous here (direct example, c.f. _p. 350, Judge & Healey_). 

See, however, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_grammar#Word_order, which I looked up just then to insert here:


> Word order can be an indicator of stylistic register. For instance, inversion of nominal subjects is possible in many relative clauses:
> C'est le livre [que mon cousin lui a donné]. (Object–subject–verb)
> C'est le livre [que lui a donné mon cousin]. (Object–verb–subject)
> "That's the book my cousin gave her."
> 
> The second version of the sentence, with inversion, is more formal.


I shall pull out my Grevisse for a more reliable text, though, as soon as I get home.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Moi non plus, je ne pense pas que cela dépende du registre.
dans ce genre de relatives, l’inversion est simplement *plus courante*, sans que le registre soit plus élevé.
Cela est surtout vrai dans l’exemple donné par Wikipedia. Il n’y a aucune différence de registre. La version avec l’inversion est simplement beaucoup plus courante.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, c'est blanc bonnet ou bonnet blanc ; dans tous ces exemples, je ne vois aucune différence de registre entre les deux constructions et je ne dirais pas non plus que l'une soit plus courante que l'autre.

_la commune dont dépend Estampuis_ = _la commune dont Estampuis dépend_
_l'ami dont dépend Michel = l'ami dont Michel dépend_
_les cinq pays clés dont dépend un accord = les cinq pays clés dont un accord dépend_
_la maison qu'a achetée mon père à son voisin = la maison que mon père a achetée à son voisin_
_le livre que lui a donné mon cousin = le livre que mon cousin lui a donné_


----------



## Le Penseur

Je vous remercie de m'avoir corrigé - comme je l'ai bien dit, je croyais que ça n'était pas toujours le cas. Cependant, je tiens à contester l'une des phrases, soit le fait qu'il y ait des cas où il faut utiliser l'un et non l'autre pour éviter le problème que j'ai mentionné ci-dessus. Donc par exemple, "la maison qu'a achetée mon père à son voisin" n'est pas aussi élégante comme phrase que "la maison que mon père a achetée à son voisin", car "mon père" et "à son voison" sont contigus quoiqu'ils soient indépendents. Bien sûr il existe toujours une différence entre la théorie et l'application en réalité, mais je me souviens d'en avoir parlé avec un français il n'y a pas longtemps.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le Penseur said:


> Donc par exemple, "la maison qu'a achetée mon père à son voisin" n'est pas aussi élégante comme phrase que "la maison que mon père a achetée à son voisin", car "mon père" et "à son voison" sont contigus quoiqu'ils soient indépendents.


J'ai bien peur que vous ne fassiez ici une distinction qui n'existe pas dans la réalité. Les deux expressions suivantes sont ainsi parfaitement équivalentes. Et s'il fallait vraiment voir une nuance de style, c'est plutôt la première avec inversion sujet-verbe qui serait plus élégante que la seconde, pas le contraire.

_la maison qu'a achetée mon père à son voisin
la maison que mon père a achetée à son voisin _


----------



## smeebot

Hi all! I'm having trouble with a particular sentence:

"Nous l'avons vu, c'est l'intution qu'*ont les masses colonisées* que leur libération doit se faire, et ne peut se faire que par la force."

Why is "ont" before "les masses coloniseés"? I feel like I remember learning about this, but I can only find references to inversion in relation to questions.
Is this just done in formal writing? If so, when is it usually employed? For emphasis? Or am I completely misunderstanding the sentence and the "ont" would refer to something else, not les masses colonisées?


----------



## Overjoyed

The subject optionally follows the verb in relative propositions, if the subject is other than the personal pronoun, _ce_ or _on_: see Grammaire : Place du sujet
It is a natural way of speaking, not especially formal. Moreover here, _que les masses colonisée*s* *ont *_would be really ugly phonetically


----------



## Bezoard

Sur le plan phonétique, je ne pense pas que le "qu'ont" de la phrase avec inversion soit moins laid que "_que les masses colonisée*s* *ont" *_ 
(d’autant qu’on ne fait pas la liaison entre le sujet et le verbe).


----------



## Overjoyed

Bezoard said:


> Sur le plan phonétique, je ne pense pas que le "qu'ont" de la phrase avec inversion soit moins laid que "_que les masses colonisée*s* *ont" *_
> (d’autant qu’on ne fait pas la liaison entre le sujet et le verbe).


Vous écririez donc tout aussi volontiers : "c'est l'intuition que les masses colonisées ont que leur libération doit se faire" ? J'ose en douter


----------

